# Is a Hoyt Pro Elite a good target bow for short draw lengths?



## 10Xman (Jun 6, 2007)

I just purchased a 2007 Hoyt Pro-Elite for an indoor/3d target bow and havent had a chance to shoot it due to an injury. 26 1/2 draw, 57 lbs, 283 fps, non IBO-260 grain arrow. Did I make a good choice and why or why not?


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't think there are many other bows that will rival the elite series for target shooting. It will be up to the archer to shoot the bow's potential.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk 10xman. Congrats on the new bow.  Have fun here.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome! You have one of the best bows made...now, go make it work :wink:


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome and yes it is. I am a gal shooting the Pro Elite. I have a 24 1/2 draw and this bow is shooting really great for me. Mine is a 2006 and it took 16 weeks to get it but I have been very happy with it.


----------



## jimg (Apr 17, 2004)

10Xman said:


> I just purchased a 2007 Hoyt Pro-Elite for an indoor/3d target bow and havent had a chance to shoot it due to an injury. 26 1/2 draw, 57 lbs, 283 fps, non IBO-260 grain arrow. Did I make a good choice and why or why not?




?????????? YES

I won a ASA event in 2006 with a proelite
27 in dl 68 pounds 344 grain 2312 shooting 278 fps cam and 1/2
I wish I still had that bow.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome to ArcheryTalk!

You made an excellent choice!


----------

